# Buying Nic Salts



## Hooked (30/12/20)

Lately I've met many people who vape nic salts. It seems to be the cool thing to do nowadays and the higher the nic the better. 50mg is extremely popular. 

Most of these people have been vaping it with coils of lower than 0.5ohm and at various wattages - including high wattages because they want clouds . They claim that they have never been told otherwise and, judging by the shock on some of their faces when I explain the dangers to them, I believe them.

Which brings me to the subject of ethics. My take is that a salesperson should ascertain how the nic salts are going to be vaped before selling them. If it is obvious that the customer is, in ignorance, doing the wrong thing, then inform them of the dangers. If they still insist on buying it ... well, that is their decision.

I'm not suggesting that salespeople become nic salts police, but my concern is that *customers have never been told of the dangers of vaping nic salts incorrectly.
*
What's your take?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

I have never been a fan of Nic Salts and think it's just another way to keep people addicted to nicotine. It should be used in Pods to get people off stinkies but that's it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (30/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have never been a fan of Nic Salts and think it's just another way to keep people addicted to nicotine. It should be used in Pods to get people off stinkies but that's it.



I agree with you about vaping them in pods @Rob Fisher, but the problem is that some pod devices can be used at a high (for nic salts) wattage e.g. the Nord 2, which can go up to 40W. 

I would far rather have people who want high nic to use the Twisp Cliq. The "Regular" pods are 45mg but the device is low-powered and the wattage can't be adjusted, so there's no danger there.

I'm not against nic salts, so long as they are vaped correctly. I vape 20mg but not all day long - just a puff or two when I need a turbo-charge!

What is your opinion of the ethics of selling nic salts? Should a salesperson be obliged to educate the customer, or is it simply a case of selling a product?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/20)

What's the objective here? ... Get someone off stinkies onto podmods, or; Introduce non smokers to vaping via pod mods? ... getting them addicted and securing a customer for the next year, two, decade?
It comes down to ethics, that it seems are flexible in business in these times, as I know for example, of a vape store in Edenvale, whose stated objective is to secure the pupils of nearby schools, and teaches non smokers how to vape, which I've witnessed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/12/20)

Sigh. The science behind nicsalts being bad for you at high temps is outdated. Now days no one manufacturers with benzoic acid. The chemical that turns to benzine and causes cancer. There are literally tens of different kinds of salts. Most of which are fine to vape at higher temps.

Also one thing that grinds my gears to bits...

You want me to use a pod system for salts that runs at says 0.1 ohm at 12 watts. That coil is going to cook like a mothertrucker.

Then I'm an idiot for vaping salts on a 0.3 ohm coil at 25 watts. Which is running a hell of a lot cooler than the affore mentioned 1.0 ohm build. If your argument is higher temps for salts are bad then logically you should agree that I can build as low as I like and just use a lower wattage setting.

The whole salt nic thing drives me up the wall. Everyone is an expert. Everyone knows better.

"It is inadvisable to use this product in a DL device." That's it that's all you've gotta tell them. Then let them do their own thing. Just like how the government let's you buy plastic bags at woolies but doesn't advise you not to put it over your head.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (30/12/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Sigh. The science behind nicsalts being bad for you at high temps is outdated. Now days no one manufacturers with benzoic acid. The chemical that turns to benzine and causes cancer. There are literally tens of different kinds of salts. Most of which are fine to vape at higher temps.
> 
> Also one thing that grinds my gears to bits...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/12/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Sigh. The science behind nicsalts being bad for you at high temps is outdated. Now days no one manufacturers with benzoic acid. The chemical that turns to benzine and causes cancer. There are literally tens of different kinds of salts. Most of which are fine to vape at higher temps.
> 
> Everyone is an expert. Everyone knows better.



@Chickenstrip Which, in your expert opinion, are the nic salts which "are fine to vape at higher temps"?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

Hooked said:


> I agree with you about vaping them in pods @Rob Fisher, but the problem is that some pod devices can be used at a high (for nic salts) wattage e.g. the Nord 2, which can go up to 40W.
> 
> I would far rather have people who want high nic to use the Twisp Cliq. The "Regular" pods are 45mg but the device is low-powered and the wattage can't be adjusted, so there's no danger there.
> 
> ...



Salespeople should always be open and honest but of course, this is the real world. 

I'm against Nic Salts... I think it just keeps people addicted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## gavin (31/12/20)

Hooked said:


> @Chickenstrip Which, in your expert opinion, are the nic salts which "are fine to vape at higher temps"?


This one for instance:


From Clyrolinx, very acidic to the taste if you put some on your tongue, but vapes smooth at 50mg. If you inhale a big cloud at that strength you will feel sick though. For me high mg nic salts means I vape a lot less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/20)

gavin said:


> This one for instance:
> View attachment 218024
> 
> From Clyrolinx, very acidic to the taste if you put some on your tongue, but vapes smooth at 50mg. If you inhale a big cloud at that strength you will feel sick though. For me high mg nic salts means I vape a lot less.



If you're really interested in salts ... have a look at the research into "beefing up cigarettes", (_begun around the 70's_), and draw your own conclusions ... you can start here...
https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Cigarette_Engineering_and_Nicotine_Addiction
... for me, vaping is a way of escaping the evil clutches of stinkie addiction, to which I've been progressively cutting back on nicotine since moving across to vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mrh (4/3/22)

Hooked said:


> I agree with you about vaping them in pods @Rob Fisher, but the problem is that some pod devices can be used at a high (for nic salts) wattage e.g. the Nord 2, which can go up to 40W.
> 
> I would far rather have people who want high nic to use the Twisp Cliq. The "Regular" pods are 45mg but the device is low-powered and the wattage can't be adjusted, so there's no danger there.
> 
> ...


Just posted a thread with questions around nic salts from here in the US of A. Wondering if I can buy 18mg nic salt to vape in my Clearo2. I puff all day long! Hope you'll advise!


----------



## mrh (4/3/22)

The regular juice in the shop nearby has only got 1.8 nic  and others thereabout


----------



## Hooked (5/3/22)

mrh said:


> The regular juice in the shop nearby has only got 1.8 nic  and others thereabout



Oh. My. Vape. You must be battling!! Time to come back to good ol' SA! Buy Juul (prefilled pods). Not sure what the nic is but I think it's high. And apparently very popular in the USA so you should be able to get it quite easily.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/22)

Clyrolinx does warn users to only use their nic salts for MTL


----------



## Rivera (5/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Salespeople should always be open and honest but of course, this is the real world.
> 
> I'm against Nic Salts... I think it just keeps people addicted.



I absolutely agree with you, and can attest to this. When I was vaping nic salts, I found myself vaping a LOT more. Felt like it was never enough. Since cutting out nic salts I'm back to normal as in, not vaping a crazy amount anymore. I stay away from nic salts for that reason! Have even lowered my nic to 4mg from 6mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/22)

Rivera said:


> I absolutely agree with you, and can attest to this. When I was vaping nic salts, I found myself vaping a LOT more. Felt like it was never enough. Since cutting out nic salts I'm back to normal as in, not vaping a crazy amount anymore. I stay away from nic salts for that reason! Have even lowered my nic to 4mg from 6mg.



You were vaping more because you were missing the throat-hit that one gets from freebase nic. Some people do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rivera (6/3/22)

Hooked said:


> You were vaping more because you were missing the throat-hit that one gets from freebase nic. Some people do.



Nope. Not a throat hit fan. I like my nic smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/3/22)

Rivera said:


> Nope. Not a throat hit fan. I like my nic smooth.


Haha that means the nicotene monkey was on your shoulder asking for more and more. The more Nic you feed it, the more it wants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rivera (6/3/22)

CashKat88 said:


> Haha that means the nicotene monkey was on your shoulder asking for more and more. The more Nic you feed it, the more it wants.



Exactly that


----------

